
Improve IT Operational Excellence with Game Days - matthiasb
https://blog.flux7.com/improve-it-operational-excellence-with-game-days
======
dhiraj_k
This is really helpful, especially in getting feedback from the team and using
those feedback to improvise on things which are already implemented.

------
grastogi78
This is great stuff, thanks for sharing.

------
lancerif
This is a great exercise to improve your team.

~~~
matthiasb
What was the best finding in your experience?

------
mohitmkspy
best way to go agile

